# Piraeus port - Overnight



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

Please can anyone recommend an overnight spot "near" to Piraeus port (other than Camping Athens !), or is it "ok" to overnight at the port itself ?

Need to be on the quayside for 09:00am, so I am trying to avoid a journey on the morning of sailing !

Thanks,

Brian.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Brian;

I try to keep an eye on a few Dutch and German websites about wildcamping spots in Greece, heres a few 'possibles' for you but no guarrantees...

Pachi, on the coast near Megara, a few kms to the west of Athens/Piraeus. Overnighting reported possible near the harbour...

N 37 58.388 E 23 21.682

>google link<

Legrena, on the southern tip of the Athens peninsula...

N 37 39.810 E 23 59.520

>google link<

Pete


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Pete,

I had "trawled" a couple of the Dutch/German websites, but without your success !

The Pachi location looks the best bet, not too far from Piraeus; The Legrena location is a good way down the peninsula and having driven the road it's not one I would "fancy" when heading for an 0900 at-port timing!

The other "bet" may be just to travel in from the campsite at Korinthos - about 1 hour on the Motorway, or just simply fall back to Camping Athens, again !

Brian.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Brian, we drove our car out to Cyprus (a good few years ago now) via Piraeus and we parked up at the ferry terminal overnight without any hassle. Mind you with the world of terrorism they might, repeat might, have tightened up a bit. Any chance of contacting you ferry company for advice ?

Mike


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi! Mike,

Thanks for the thought. 

I have Googled the Port Authority and come-up with a website, so the e-mail is on it's way to Greece begging the overnighting question (wonder what the truckers do there, nowadays ??). 

I have also asked the ferry company and will advise any useful responses received, for the benefit of all.

Brian.


----------

